# Aer Lingus - Online booking practice



## Staples (6 Sep 2007)

I understand that in a competitive market, aer lingus might see the benefit of introducing a few "optional" charges but therir current booking procedure goes a bit beyond this.

I note, for example, that having selected flights and agreed T&Cs, etc, they _automatically_ add a €7.50 charge per person for insurance which you have to consciously remove. I think this is a bit sharp and I'm sure many a person has been caught out. No doubt AL have done their sums.

The bit that cracks me altogether though is having to pay extra for a seat allocation - minimum €3, max €10. I tried to finalise booking without selecting seats but it wouldn't allow me do so.

Whatever about the insurance scam, surely the €3 charge, if it's unavoidable, should be incorporated into the regular price. 

Is this a further "cheapening" of a once-proud airline?


----------



## MugsGame (6 Sep 2007)

> I note, for example, that having selected flights and agreed T&Cs, etc, they automatically add a €7.50 charge per person for insurance which you have to consciously remove. I think this is a bit sharp and I'm sure many a person has been caught out.



Ryanair do the same. I'm sure they would argue this is for the protection of the consumer, seeing as they are both budget point to point airlines (at least within Europe). 



> I tried to finalise booking without selecting seats but it wouldn't allow me do so.



Odd -- what route? I booked AL flights recently and couldn't select seats when I booked, even though I wanted to! I had to go back in with my flight details and enter a separate credit card transaction to select my seat.


----------



## Sunny (6 Sep 2007)

MugsGame said:


> Odd -- what route? I booked AL flights recently and couldn't select seats when I booked, even though I wanted to! I had to go back in with my flight details and enter a separate credit card transaction to select my seat.


 
Did they charge a credit card surcharge on both the booking and the seat reservation?


----------



## MugsGame (6 Sep 2007)

Nope, I'm not that much of a sucker. Don't think AL have separate card charges.


----------



## c71 (7 Sep 2007)

Re: the seat booking...

As far as I recall from my most recent booking (ORK - LHR)  your details are already finalised once you get to the seat booking screen. i.e. I got my booking number and then exited from the website ignoring the prompt to select seat.

Went to the airport early and then changed my seat allocation using the fast check in station. No charge incurred but I'm sure that's a loophole that Aer Lingus will cop on to eventually!

This trick may suit some, but not all - hope it helps!

C71


----------



## emmt (7 Sep 2007)

c71 is correct. your flight is booked and THEN you get the [strong]option [/strong]to select your seat on the confirmation page. You dont have to book a particular seat...


----------



## Staples (12 Sep 2007)

Thanks for the replies.  Yes, the seat selection requires a separate payment which would support the contention that it's really an "opt-out" (albeit a well-hiden one).

Personally, i don't have a difficulty in paying three euro extra for the privilege of reserving a seat reasonably near the front but I think the way the option is offered is a bit dubious. 

Symptomatic of the way AL is going in a competive market.  Still, if they can bring me abroad for half-nothing (compared to years ago, at least), it's a small price to pay (literally).


----------

